# Test Out Rose Bowl Loop Plans



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

The following is from a press release from the City of Pasadena.

*Attention walkers, bicyclists, joggers, dog owners, parents with strollers, skaters and unicyclists!* 

If you’re one of the thousands who use the Rose Bowl recreation loop, the city wants to hear from you. 

A few slight changes are being proposed that could help smooth the occasional entanglements that happen when exercise enthusiasts vie for the same space.

Preliminary plans call for a section for walkers in both directions, a suitable lane for bicyclists and vehicles, and a narrower outside lane for vehicles. This option was chosen for its adaptability to future changes, if needed. 

Now it’s time for testing by those who know the loop best, and that may be you! Please join us Tuesday, July 28, any time between 5 and 7:30 p.m. to give us your feedback. (Look for the tents at Brookside Golf Club and Lot K or visit www.cityofpasadena.net/rosebowlloop.) For more information call 744-4610.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

MTBMaven said:


> The following is from a press release from the City of Pasadena.
> 
> *Attention walkers, bicyclists, joggers, dog owners, parents with strollers, skaters and unicyclists!*
> 
> ...


That ought to be interesting with the usual Tuesday night Rose Bowl ride happening. I wonder what spurred the city to do this?


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

rocco said:


> I wonder what spurred the city to do this?


There was a big escalation of tensions about a year ago. Bikers were getting tickets. Walkers were scared of the fast pace by cyclists.

The city seems to have taken a very measured approach to a resolution. The police chief promised to work with cycling advocates. Cyclists didn't freak out. One of the city council members is an avid cyclist.

I hope it all works out.

JSR


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

JSR said:


> There was a big escalation of tensions about a year ago. Bikers were getting tickets. Walkers were scared of the fast pace by cyclists.
> 
> The city seems to have taken a very measured approach to a resolution. The police chief promised to work with cycling advocates. Cyclists didn't freak out. One of the city council members is an avid cyclist.
> 
> ...



I've been for five years and I had a feeling this was coming since the first time I saw what was going on there with the Tuesday and Thursday group. They've even pissed me off on more than one occasion with some of the amateur hour crap I've seen/dealt with. I'll never forget the guys I saw riding in the group sans shirt/jersey and helmet while listening to music with headphones on.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info Brian.
Chris


----------



## vladpop (Dec 30, 2008)

Today at the Rose Bowl peleton a couple of guys (guess they are organizers) announced that they met with City of Pasadena and that the city is requiring the peleton to obtain a liability insurance policy. Seems they consider the Tuesday and Thursday peleton to be an organized sports event and as such should carry its own liability insurance. They are asking that this be settled within 60 days. Here is the kicker: they advised that City of Pasadena said such an insurance policy would cost $15,000 per year. Plus they would need to get course marshals ?!?!?!

If they don't come up with the money they will put in an ordinance that states cyclists will only be allowed to ride two abreast around the Rose Bowl, which would effectively kill the peleton ride (which I understand has been going on for decades). 

The guys that organize the peleton spoke about potentially charging a $7-8 fee per day for riding in the Peleton (not sure how that would work ?!?!). 

Not sure if anyone more informed of the situation is on this forum and can give us the lowdown on what's happening?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

vladpop said:


> Today at the Rose Bowl peleton a couple of guys (guess they are organizers) announced that they met with City of Pasadena and that the city is requiring the peleton to obtain a liability insurance policy. Seems they consider the Tuesday and Thursday peleton to be an organized sports event and as such should carry its own liability insurance. They are asking that this be settled within 60 days. Here is the kicker: they advised that City of Pasadena said such an insurance policy would cost $15,000 per year. Plus they would need to get course marshals ?!?!?!
> 
> If they don't come up with the money they will put in an ordinance that states cyclists will only be allowed to ride two abreast around the Rose Bowl, which would effectively kill the peleton ride (which I understand has been going on for decades).
> 
> ...



I can't say I didn't see this coming. It seems to me that if the city requires the Tuesday and Thursday night rides to be organized sporting events that are bonded/insured and marshaled with an entry fee then the organizers and cyclists should expect the city to close the road off to all cars and pedestrians for at least 90 minutes.

BTW, I've noticed now that there is a painted buffer zone with painted hash marks between the pedestrian lane and the general auto and bike lane the pedestrians have just spread out over the wider area including the hashed out buffer zone. I've also noticed pedestrians wandering about more and crossing the road without taking enough care to watch out for oncoming cyclists. Things are at least as chaotic as ever down there on summer week nights. It didn't do a thing to improve anyone's safety. Whomever the genius with the City of Pasadena is that thought that one up clearly dose not have a strong grasp of human behavior. I generally bypass the whole thing now up on Linda Vista.

The pedestrians need a properly wide raised concrete sidewalk with a curb along the inside of the main road that rings around the park. The should convert the remaining two general automobile lanes going in two directions into two lanes that go one way (clockwise). The whole road needs to be repaved anyway... I can hear chunks of old, dried up, loose asphalt chatter under my bike wheels.

I think I see this thread this moving to the Politics Only forum in the near future.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

vladpop said:


> that states cyclists will only be allowed to ride<b> two abreast around the Rose Bowl,</b> which would effectively kill the peleton ride (which I understand has been going on for decades).


Wasnt this something they tried a few years ago,or was it just a threat? I remember reading something about this before I started riding the Bowl.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

vladpop said:


> Today at the Rose Bowl peleton a couple of guys (guess they are organizers) announced that they met with City of Pasadena and that the city is requiring the peleton to obtain a liability insurance policy. Seems they consider the Tuesday and Thursday peleton to be an organized sports event and as such should carry its own liability insurance. They are asking that this be settled within 60 days. Here is the kicker: they advised that City of Pasadena said such an insurance policy would cost $15,000 per year. Plus they would need to get course marshals ?!?!?!
> 
> If they don't come up with the money they will put in an ordinance that states cyclists will only be allowed to ride two abreast around the Rose Bowl, which would effectively kill the peleton ride (which I understand has been going on for decades).
> 
> ...


That is interesting. Every year the city comes up with some crazy idea to make the ride less appealing and/or more of a hassle to participate in.. and every year, when the rides fades away with the off-season.. all the issues just magically vanish. Same ol' crap. I wouldn't worry about it. I can't imagine an effective way to enforce this... just like last years two abreast deal... and that silly waiver you had to go sign on-line.

That proposed enhanced walkway with one-way vehicle traffic is the way to go.. I hope it gets done, but I suspect the residents that insist on going by the RB to get to their homes will have a word or two.


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't ride the Tuesday/Thursday peloton (couldn't keep up if my life depended on it).

I do ride the loop about once a week (usually ride to the RB & loop 3x and go back home) though and my wife walks there with our stroller a few times a month depending on who will go with her (people without jogging strollers struggle to keep up).

She is constantly complaining of dangerous riding by cyclists that intrude into her lane and I constantly struggle with idiot joggers and runners that are in the bike area. 

After nearly hitting the stroller, one time a guy in full kit just flipped her off.

I nearly got clothelined one time by a runner I yelled at to "Watch where you're running". He just stopped running and stuck his right arm out. 

I braked hard, jumped off my bike (flat pedals & running shoes), and walked up to him and asked him, "WTF is your problem?". He replied, "A**holes like you!" then took off running. I didn't see him on the next loop. 

Had I been riding much faster (I climb at slower than 12mph going uphill), I might not have stopped in time. This happened in the evening.

Most of the time, it's a nice pleasant experience. Just sucks when people feel they're "special" and don't have to follow the rules, then get really aggressive because they know they're wrong.

MTBMaven, thank you for posting the info, should be there on Tuesday.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

seany916 said:


> I don't ride the Tuesday/Thursday peloton (couldn't keep up if my life depended on it).
> 
> I do ride the loop about once a week (usually ride to the RB & loop 3x and go back home) though and my wife walks there with our stroller a few times a month depending on who will go with her (people without jogging strollers struggle to keep up).
> 
> ...


I rarely go down there anymore... Maybe once a month. It ain't worth the hassle and vibes considering there are plenty of nice relatively quiet roads to ride around here.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Well.. here's my 2 cents. I tend to have more problems with moron drivers trying to get in and out of the parking lot.. they seem to suffer serious sensory perception problems when tasked with the job of finding a parking spot. Every damn time I'm out there some idiot clueless driver does something stupid.

As for the pedestrians.. stay clear of the runners / walkers.. ride in the middle of the vehicle lane.

My preference is early mornings, very little traffic...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

mikeyp123 said:


> Well.. here's my 2 cents. I tend to have more problems with moron drivers trying to get in and out of the parking lot.. they seem to suffer serious sensory perception problems when tasked with the job of finding a parking spot. Every damn time I'm out there some idiot clueless driver does something stupid.
> 
> As for the pedestrians.. stay clear of the runners / walkers.. ride in the middle of the vehicle lane.
> 
> My preference is early mornings, very little traffic...


Yes the drivers are definitely very bad too... particularly at the southwest corner of the loop. 

I'm wondering how the test on the 28th went.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rocco said:


> Yes the drivers are definitely very bad too... particularly at the southwest corner of the loop.
> 
> I'm wondering how the test on the 28th went.


huge pile-up of riders just in front of the tent on lap 5 :thumbsup:


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

den bakker said:


> huge pile-up of riders just in front of the tent on lap 5 :thumbsup:



It wouldn't be too surprising if it were true.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

rocco said:


> It wouldn't be too surprising if it were true.


ehm it is true......


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

den bakker said:


> ehm it is true......


Oh man... par for the course (pun intended). Anymore news from the city about the 60 day deadline to insure and marshal the thing as a organized sports event?


----------

